# [solved] versehentlich gelöschte Bilder von SDcard retten.

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier eine etwa 1 GB große Datei mit Bildern. runtergeladen von einer SD-CArden dessen Besitzer diese Bilder versehentlich gelöscht hat.

Die Bilder fangen in der 1. Zeile alle mit "EASTMAN KODAK" an, und sollen nun getrennt werden.

Aufgenommen (von der SD-Card) habe ich die Bilder bereits mit grep -a -A 2000 'EASTMAN KODAK' /pfad/SDCARD-part.img > /vol1/sicher.txt

Wie kann ich nun (das war eine Kamera, daher gibt es wahrscheinlich nur Bild an Bild) diese Bilder trennen, mit dem einzigen Anhaltspunkt der ersten Zeile mit dem Inhalt "EASTMAN KODAK" (und zusätzlichem Binärzeug).

Danke im Vorraus.

MFG

Max Steel

PS: wäre vll split die einfachste Anlaufstelle?

----------

## py-ro

Und du meinst die Daten der Bilder stehen schön sequenziell hinter einander?

Es gibt nicht umsonst Datenwiederherstellungstools, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp hier, das Dateisystem ist vermutlich FAT?

----------

## Max Steel

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Und du meinst die Daten der Bilder stehen schön sequenziell hinter einander?

 

Ich hoffe, da die Kamera ja meistens nur zum Bilder aufnehmen verwendet wurde, und gelöscht wurde später komplett über den PC.

(Und wenn nur ein kleiner Teil der Bilder sequentiell auf der Karte liegen (von mir nur jedes 3. Bild) würde mir das schon reichen, und meinem Auftragsgeber sicherlich auch.)

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt nicht umsonst Datenwiederherstellungstools, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp hier, das Dateisystem ist vermutlich FAT?

 

Wenn mir dabei einer einen hilfreichen Tipp hätte wäre natürlich auch klasse. Auf jedenfall habe ich bereits eine Arbeitskopie per dd.

----------

## mv

photorec aus app-admin/testdisk

----------

## Max Steel

 *mv wrote:*   

> photorec aus app-admin/testdisk

 

Okay, super, er sucht gerade und hat bereits 80 recovered. Mal schaun wies ausläuft, ich melde dann Bericht. (Von photorec hab ich schon gelesen, aber das es im testdisk Paket mit dabei ist, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Danke dir) =)

Edith:

Klasse um die 526 Bilder wiederhergestellt, Dankeschön (Das Bilderalbum für den kleinen ist gerettet).

----------

